# What's your favorite GBA game?



## Yepi69 (Jan 14, 2013)

Gotta love the GBA library right?

Anyways, what is your favorite all time GBA game?

Mine's Mother 3, whats yours ?


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 14, 2013)

Tough call

1) Homebrew. Probably has to be Tetnus on Drugs/lockjaw the overdose. http://filetrip.net/gba-downloads/homebrew/download-lockjaw-the-overdose-milestone-4-f5072.html

2) Commercial. 50/50 between Minna no soft tetris (I actually went and found a retail copy of this one) and Egg/Eggo mania http://gbatemp.net/threads/gbatemp-game-of-the-week-week-8-egg-mania-gba.299333/

I enjoy many things on the GBA (it is why the GBA is one the main selected consoles when I do the game of the week feature) but those three are my staples. Come to think of it though I hold the DS library was probably better in the end other than Tetris Grand Masters and Tetris DS I do not have any equivalents for the DS.

..... turns out I might like Tetris more than I thought (NES emulators have tetris 2 as one of the big two games).


----------



## miguel503 (Jan 14, 2013)

Zelda:ALTTP


----------



## Yepi69 (Jan 14, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> Tough call
> 
> 1) Homebrew. Probably has to be Tetnus on Drugs/lockjaw the overdose. http://filetrip.net/gba-downloads/homebrew/download-lockjaw-the-overdose-milestone-4-f5072.html
> 
> ...


In my opinion, the GBA is the best handheld I ever played, there's just so much good titles to play, and yes Tetris is pretty good, I also love playing Tetris but only Tetris DS and Tetris Party Deluxe because those have online gameplay (playing alone is no fun).


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 14, 2013)

VS CPU has been available in various capacities for decades now (NES Tetris 2 has a nice version) and those are the modes I usually play. I would not mind online but trying to get a challenging opponent is hard enough let alone keeping that going for a few hours on end.

You can keep the Tetris Party deluxe game for the DS though- could not get on with the controls/piece handling at all. That said I have been doing a lot of the PSP mini version of tetris of late so I might have to give it a try again..


----------



## DragorianSword (Jan 14, 2013)

Actually I bought the gba sp a few months after release but only ever got pokémon games and Harry Potter 3 for it.
I spent hours and hours just on those games (and used it for my gbc games too of course).
Only recently since I started collecting I've played some other games on it like Castlevania, KH, Kuru Kuru Kururin and Mario.
But I've played Golden Sun on an emulator before and to me that was without a doubt the best game for the gba.


----------



## Yepi69 (Jan 14, 2013)

DragorianSword said:


> Actually I bought the gba sp a few months after release but only ever got pokémon games and Harry Potter 3 for it.
> I spent hours and hours just on those games (and used it for my gbc games too of course).
> Only recently since I started collecting I've played some other games on it like Castlevania, KH, Kuru Kuru Kururin and Mario.
> But I've played Golden Sun on an emulator before and to me that was without a doubt the best game for the gba.


When I played Golden Sun I said the same thing, best GBA game I ever played, until I found out about Mother 3


----------



## DragorianSword (Jan 14, 2013)

Yepi69 said:


> When I played Golden Sun I said the same thing, best GBA game I ever played, until I found out about Mother 3


Yeah haven't played that one yet, but it is certainly on my 'to play'-list


----------



## Yepi69 (Jan 14, 2013)

DragorianSword said:


> Yeah haven't played that one yet, but it is certainly on my 'to play'-list


Not gonna spoil it for you, but If you want to cry tears of joy and sadness then play the game


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 14, 2013)

I would say Yoshi's Island since it's a port of my favorite game of all time, but that would be unfair to the rest of them.

My favorite GBA game would be more like 3, but it would be Pokemon R/S/E. Out of all the Pokemon games I have played, I enjoyed them the most. I loved the gameplay, I felt it was fresh, but still kept to the basic style. I loved the features like the hidden forts and different bikes.
My only complain with the games was it couldn't trade with the older games and didn't have day to night, but those were really minor to me and didn't overshadow just how much fun I had playing them.

Being pokemon games, you really can't finish them unless you play all three, but unlike most pokemon games, Ruby and Sapphire had different stories from each other. They weren't totally different, just some minor changes and two different teams, but it finally made choosing one game over the other more interesting when you played them. Emerald really combined the stories into one story as well, which even made it worth a playthough.

Not to mention those games introduced my favorite Gamecube games of all time, Pokémon Colosseum and Pokémon XD - Gale of Darkness. Which is the main reason I actually bought a Gamecube back in the day and the main reason I keep my Gamecube (I know I can play them on the Wii, but I prefer playing GC games on the GC.)


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 14, 2013)

I was never overly enamoured with Golden Sun but if you are looking at them I highly suggest you poke around some of the Golden Sun hacking forums and hack databases- http://forum.goldensunhacking.net/ being a good start. Though some are the usual "start with level 99 characters and ultimate weapons" style boredom threshold testers many are nice things like hacks that add voice acting, fix bugs and add nice features. Fire Emblem and Advance Wars see similar grades of hacking and if you see a hack for another game outside the pokemon franchise it almost certainly worth a look (most fix bugs or otherwise improve the game)- http://www.romhacking.net/?page=hac...gory=&perpage=20&title=&author=&hacksearch=Go and http://filetrip.net/gba-downloads/trainers-rom-hacks/ if you want links to general GBA hack downloads.


----------



## xist (Jan 15, 2013)

Mother 3, Superstar Saga or Minish Cap. All different enough to qualify for me.

I really didn't like the Golden Sun games and thought they were a dull trudge, with a boring silent protagonist.


----------



## Yepi69 (Jan 15, 2013)

xist said:


> Mother 3, Superstar Saga or Minish Cap. All different enough to qualify for me.
> 
> I really didn't like the Golden Sun games and thought they were a dull trudge, with a boring silent protagonist.


That boring silent protagonist talks on Golden Sun Dark Dawn


----------



## xist (Jan 15, 2013)

Yepi69 said:


> That boring silent protagonist talks on Golden Sun Dark Dawn


 
The first one (and a bit of the second) killed any desire to even try another Golden Sun. They did nothing special for me at all and the story was really ho-hum. The DS is littered with great RPG's so i'm pretty sure my avoidance of Dark Dawn does me no harm.


----------



## Parasite X (Jan 15, 2013)

My favorite GBA games are Kirby Nightmare in Dreamland,Metroid Zero Mission,Metroid Fusion,DBZ Buu's Fury,Super Mario world,Super Mario Advance,and DBZ Legacy Of Goku 2.


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Jan 15, 2013)

Metroid Fusion or Castlevania: COTM I would say


----------



## Nah3DS (Jan 15, 2013)

Golden Sun - The Lost Age
best thing ever made in the whole universe


----------



## Its_just_Lou (Jan 15, 2013)

Yepi69 said:


> Gotta love the GBA library right?
> 
> Anyways, what is your favorite all time GBA game?
> 
> Mine's Mother 3, whats yours ?


 
I read 'Mothra 3' at first, and got excited...sigh...

Hmmmm, hard to pick just one, such a stellar library....

Love:

Metroid (all)
Castlevania (all)
Mario ports (nearly all, dont do the Kart thing, though)
Drill Dozer
Donkey Kong Country
Dark Arena
Wolfenstein
Pinball of the Dead
Astro Boy
That Punch-Out rip-off  (Name escapes me)
Final Fight One

etc., etc., etc.


----------



## porkiewpyne (Jan 15, 2013)

Either Medabots or Pokemon


----------



## Dark Flasher (Jan 15, 2013)

One of my favorite GBA Game is Super Mario Bross, Pokemon Emerald Edition and GTA Advance.


----------



## weavile001 (Jan 15, 2013)

golden sun,both of them


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 15, 2013)

porkiewpyne said:


> Either Medabots or Pokemon



Inquiring minds have to know- medabots RPG or medabots AX? Or are we going exotic with either Medarot Navi or Shingata Medarot? Apologies if you had not heard of them before and now have to sit knowing there are two (well one and a nice reskin of the game you probably played) medabot RPG franchises on the GBA.
For my money they were not necessarily pokemon games done right but one of the many examples of pokemon games done better than pokemon (of which the GBA had several examples).

Given the somewhat mixed reception of the DS games (I usually say the GBA and DS ones differ like Chess and Wargames differ- both nominally about the same thing but approached from a different mindset/requiring use of different tactics) I am half surprised nobody said advance wars yet.


----------



## porkiewpyne (Jan 15, 2013)

[user]FAST6191[/user]
You guessed right. Was referring to the RPG one. Tried AX but just didn't like it. Navi is still in my backlog, partially due to the language barrier. Have heard of Shingata but not exactly too keen on playing it, again due to language and graphics being meh. Like you said, Shingata is pretty similar after all, concept wise. And since we are on this topic, how did you find Navi?

Did play the DS ones despite not having an Eng patch. Just too tempting LOL. Made it through with lots of luck. Hated (heck, what am I smoking?  I still do!) Gigaphant to the core. Took him down after shitloads of attempts. As a whole, I did enjoy the game.

Really want the 3DS one but my financial position does not permit me to import a console just for the sake of playing a few games (though I have to say I really did consider it). At the risk of derailing the topic, I feel that the graphics used in Medarot 7 was what Pokemon X and Y's graphics should have been like.


----------



## hiroakihsu (Jan 15, 2013)

My favorite GBA games of all time are the series of Lord of the Rings games EA did for the GBA (Two Towers, Return of the King and Third Age); those of you who love Diablo-clones should try them out.


----------



## earlynovfan (Jan 15, 2013)

I've been working on Mother 3 and have really enjoyed it so far. 

But as for completed favorites, probably between Emerald, Wario Ware (the tilting one), and Final Fantasy Dawn of Souls.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 15, 2013)

I did not really keep up with the DS or any subsequent releases of medabots though I do have to hunt down a copy of Medabots Infinity for the gamecube (GC twilight princess aside it is probably the last GC game I care to have) one of these days.

Yeah the lord of the rings games seemed to have got a fair few fans though I must admit I did enjoy the home console versions quite a bit.
I am mainly back to say one of our members, Farlight, released a nice save file with gamecube linkup content content unlocked for the Return of the King game-
http://gbatemp.net/threads/gba-return-of-the-king-sav-file-gamecube-content-unlocked.320305/
http://filetrip.net/gba-downloads/game-saves/download-lord-of-the-rings-10-f27187.html has a mirror.


----------



## TyBlood13 (Jan 17, 2013)

Mother 3, no question for me


----------



## Yepi69 (Jan 17, 2013)

TyBlood13 said:


> Mother 3, no question for me


No doubt about it.
The only game that made me cry on the inside, and for me, the best GBA game.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jan 17, 2013)

This is a tough one, so I doubt I can choose just one... Excluding ports, it's definitely something between Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga, Metroid Fusion, Metroid Zero Mission, Mario vs. Donkey Kong, and the Mega Man Zero series.


----------



## felixsrg (Jan 17, 2013)

Golden Sun, M&L Superstar Saga and Mother 3, all three of them are just great!


----------



## Count Duckula (Jan 17, 2013)

Mario vs DK. Wish it was harder/longer, but a great game IMO.


----------



## slingblade1170 (Jan 19, 2013)

Zelda A Link to the Past


----------



## Chaos Rush (Jan 19, 2013)

Mother 3, hands down.

I choked up when a certain character died. (not saying cause I don't want to spoil anyone lolz)


----------



## DroRox (Jan 19, 2013)

I'm gonna have to give it to Minish Cap. It was just a Zelda game for a handheld done marvelously, in my opinion. It had a really nice Zelda feel, great music, a rather creative and well-worked theme/plot and the works. May I also mention the awesome sidequests that Kinstone pieces provided. And the graphics were great. I love the sprites and the various scenery. It's a rather short game but it's well built and in a way were none of the main plot becomes too tedious. If you're trying to fuse all Kinstones or collect every figurine that's a different story.

An obvious second place would have to be Pokemon Ruby. Why not Sapphire or Emerald? 1. I don't like Wallace as Champion too much. 2. Team Magma always seemed cooler than Team Aqua.


----------



## DaggerV (Jan 19, 2013)

I may come back to this thread and update it, but off of top of my head? Summon Night Swordcraft Story or whatever series, and LOTR series. Thinking about it, despite all the hours I put into the GBA, I don't remember many of the games.


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Jan 19, 2013)

I <3 this thread xD Helps me discover some other GBA Games to play


----------



## MrJmanzor (Jan 24, 2013)

I really liked pokemon emerald, i just spent so much time in that game.
Even if i still haven't been able to get anywhere near started in the adventure, Zelda: ALTTP looks promising.


----------



## chavosaur (Jan 24, 2013)

I played the SHIZ out of Harry Potter quiditch world cup when i was younger. It was actually a really fun game.


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 24, 2013)

Hello Kitty Happy b-day Pals.
Hamtaro Ham Ham Rescue.
Hamtaro Ham Ham Heartbreak. 
Hamtaro Ham Ham Games.
Kirby Nightmare in Dreamland
Prehistorik Man
Planet Monsters.

To name a few. 

But my all time favorite is.
Sheep


----------



## The Riolu (Jan 24, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> I would say Yoshi's Island since it's a port of my favorite game of all time, but that would be unfair to the rest of them.
> 
> My favorite GBA game would be more like 3, but it would be Pokemon R/S/E. Out of all the Pokemon games I have played, I enjoyed them the most. I loved the gameplay, I felt it was fresh, but still kept to the basic style. I loved the features like the hidden forts and different bikes.
> My only complain with the games was it couldn't trade with the older games and didn't have day to night, but those were really minor to me and didn't overshadow just how much fun I had playing them.
> ...


 
This.

By far, I am a Pokemon Enthusiast - R/S/E by far is my favorite.

But its a tie between Emerald and Colosseum, but this is about your favorite GBA game so Emerald it is :3


----------



## weavile001 (Jan 24, 2013)

pokemon sapphire,Golden sun 1,TLA or rhythm tengoku/rhythm heaven GBA


MrJmanzor said:


> I really liked pokemon emerald, i just spent so much time in that game.
> Even if i still haven't been able to get anywhere near started in the adventure, Zelda: ALTTP looks promising.


pokemon emerald wasn't THAT good,maybe because i played it in japanese


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Jan 24, 2013)

There is SO much love going on for emerald, I got the real cart sitting in a bag after I replaced its battery (given to me by a friend) but not got round to playing it properly more just test play to make sure my repair was solid

Should I?


----------



## Twiffles (Jan 24, 2013)

Megaman Battle Network 2. Yup.


----------



## Elrinth (Jan 24, 2013)

*Absolute best game:*
Castlevania: Aria of Sorrow

*Great games:*
Metroid: Zero Mission & Fusion (Although I much prefer Zero Mission)
Castlevania: Circle of The Moon & Harmony of Dissonance
Sabre Wulf (Yo Paladin!)
Hajime no Ippo (It's probably the "punch-out rip-off" mentioned earlier)
Ougon No Taiyo - Golden Sun (The second one is very good aswell)
Zelda: Minish Cap
Ninja Cop
Double Dragon Advance
Kuru Kuru Kururin & Kururin Paradise
Iridion 2 (Pretty much better than it's predecessor in all ways, even tho the first is an okay game)
Lufia - The Ruins of Lore
F-Zero GP Legend
F-Zero Falcon Densetsu

*Worthy mentions:*
Kirby Advance
Kirby And The Amazing Mirror
Kirby Nightmare in Dream Land
Tales of Phantasia Advance (No this was never released overseas until the GBA copy)
Sword of Mana
Shining Soul 2
Lady Sia
River City Ransom EX
Turbo Turtle Adventure
Mega Man Zero 1,2,3,4
Final Fantasy Tactics Advance
Tales of the World - Narikiri Dungeon 2 (sadly u need to translate this via patch)

*Simple ports, but great games:*
Breath of Fire 1,2
Final Fantasy Advance 4,5,6
Final Fantasy 1&2 - Dawn of Souls
Comix Zone
Contra
International Karate Plus
Donkey Kong Country 1,2,3
Sonic Advance 1,2
The Legend of Zelda 3: A Link to The Past


----------



## Yepi69 (Jan 24, 2013)

Kouen Hasuki said:


> There is SO much love going on for emerald, I got the real cart sitting in a bag after I replaced its battery (given to me by a friend) but not got round to playing it properly more just test play to make sure my repair was solid
> 
> Should I?


I would, infact I will get an GCN to GBA link cable along with Pokemon Colosseum (GCN) JUST to play it on the Wii along with Colosseum


----------



## dickfour (Jan 24, 2013)

Metroid Fusion


----------



## ferret7463 (Jan 24, 2013)

Tactics Ogre, Advance Wars (1 & 2, Reason why i first bought the GBA) , and Mega man Games (No Battle Network crap ).


----------



## narutofan777 (Jan 30, 2013)

final fantasy tactics advance. I regret giving it away.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Jan 30, 2013)

Favourite game? EZ-FLASH IV.


----------



## RedCoreZero (Jan 30, 2013)

Pokemon Sapphire,NAILED IT!Beat that!


----------



## DDTarZan (Jan 30, 2013)

Um, all of them. Every GBA game that I've played and beaten was incredible and fun and very well worth my time.

But seriously, to name a few, Pokemon R/S/E, Kirby: AM, ALTTP, Both Metroid games, and of course, Mario Advances 2 and 4.


----------



## Jayro (Jan 30, 2013)

Moemon Emerald


----------



## earlynovfan (Jan 30, 2013)

narutofan777 said:


> final fantasy tactics advance. I regret giving it away.


That games was the SHIT! I'm glad I finally learned to play the first Tactics, though it is much tougher than Advance.


----------



## earlynovfan (Jan 30, 2013)

JayRo said:


> Moemon Emerald


Is that actually a patch?! If so, I want it (@[email protected])


----------



## tofast4u (Jan 30, 2013)

My favorite has to be Pokemon Leafgreen/Firered.


----------



## DaggerV (Jan 30, 2013)

JayRo said:


> Moemon Emerald


 


Okay I googled this shit, and it appears to be a real thing, but what I also stumbled upon was a thing called Randomized hack, what games does this weird but intriguing Moemon hack come in and what is this randomizing hack aside from obvious and how to apply both?


----------



## earlynovfan (Jan 30, 2013)

DaggerV said:


> Okay I googled this shit, and it appears to be a real thing, but what I also stumbled upon was a thing called Randomized hack, what games does this weird but intriguing Moemon hack come in and what is this randomizing hack aside from obvious and how to apply both?


Well, I'm guessing that the moemon is for Emerald for 2 reasons:
1. Most Patches for Pokemon were designed for Emerald
2. It has Rayquayza
I will look into both patches and reply back if and when I figure anything out.


----------



## DaggerV (Jan 30, 2013)

There's a not so complete moemon patch for firered, emerald is more complete. I see what it is now as amusing as it is. Randomizer is fun but rage inducing for nuzlucke challenge. After scrolling so many blog pages and youtube video with dead links I finally found it, though requires java runtime which I didn't have on the computer. Though be careful with randomizer, if game doesn't have all the pokemon art in it, you'll get missingno-esque glitches. Both are fun things to change up the game, without getting all perverted about it, the thought of chibi-chicks being the shit out of each other is good for a couple of nights.


----------



## The Riolu (Jan 30, 2013)

I loved Emerald <3 I thought the font in Japanese was just so weird but it was cool 

I'm playing a hacked version of Ruby right now called Pokemon Light Platinum; it's AMAZING.

http://www.pokecommunity.com/showthread.php?t=158324


----------



## Jayro (Jan 31, 2013)

Liquid Crystal was another mind-blowingly good rom hack. (Of Pokemon Ruby)


----------



## DragorianSword (Jan 31, 2013)

hiroakihsu said:


> My favorite GBA games of all time are the series of Lord of the Rings games EA did for the GBA (Two Towers, Return of the King and Third Age); those of you who love Diablo-clones should try them out.


I recently bought Two Towers and Third Age.
I was really pleasantly surprised at how fun Two Towers actually was.
Really easy controls too.


----------



## The Riolu (Jan 31, 2013)

JayRo said:


> Liquid Crystal was another mind-blowingly good rom hack. (Of Pokemon Ruby)


It was actually of Emerald  But it was amazing as well.

I really like Light Platinum so far; you should try it out! ^-^


----------



## Nusdogg (Feb 6, 2013)

Donkey Kong Country and Super Mario World Advance 2.


----------



## xtreme78219 (Feb 12, 2013)

I do not have one single, but I loved the first advance wars and pokemon emerald. I found emerald the best out of the pokemon gba games. I never managed to get into firered/leafgreen when they came out, so I just replayed my Blue


----------



## superspudz2000 (Feb 17, 2013)

Kuru Kuru Kururin
F-Zero
Fire Emblem


----------



## FlyingEagle93 (Feb 19, 2013)

DragorianSword said:


> Actually I bought the gba sp a few months after release but only ever got pokémon games and Harry Potter 3 for it.
> I spent hours and hours just on those games (and used it for my gbc games too of course).
> Only recently since I started collecting I've played some other games on it like Castlevania, KH, Kuru Kuru Kururin and Mario.
> But I've played Golden Sun on an emulator before and to me that was without a doubt the best game for the gba.





DragorianSword said:


> Actually I bought the gba sp a few months after release but only ever got pokémon games and Harry Potter 3 for it.
> I spent hours and hours just on those games (and used it for my gbc games too of course).
> Only recently since I started collecting I've played some other games on it like Castlevania, KH, Kuru Kuru Kururin and Mario.
> But I've played Golden Sun on an emulator before and to me that was without a doubt the best game for the gba.


 
 Same here. When I first got the SP, all I got was the Gameboy Advance Pokemon games, and I still played the GBC versions of them. I tried to get into the Yugioh games, but they just kept losing my interest... I just recently purchased the system again, and am getting a few of the pokemon games as well. It is amazing that as old as the game system is I cant seem to find a cheap Pokemon game lol... The games in my area are ranged from 35 - 40 dollars lol... looks like Im shopping on Ebay for them lol... I currently have Sapphire for the emulator VBA.exe, so that is keeping me busy. I got the game for it for the SP but I like the bigger monitor screen so it works so thats what Im doing right now, plus with more than 2 months invested into the rom file, I really dont want to start all over lol...


----------



## FlyingEagle93 (Feb 19, 2013)

Right now my current Library consists of the pokemon games, but I mostly only use the vba emulation for my gaming, even though I have the SP, the vba emulation is so much simpler and plus with a nice monitor, and a 360 controller it is like playing on a console lol... I wish there was a way to play pokemon (like sapphire emerald etc... not cards) online. I know they use to have this one site but last I heard it was down. Anyone know of anything going around online like that?


----------



## DanTheManMS (Feb 25, 2013)

Man, this is a hard question to answer.

I bought my first GBA games before even buying the GBA itself, so I have a special attachment to Rayman Advance and THPS:2, even though in retrospect they're probably not all that good of games.

I'm such a sucker for Tetris Attack that I must admit my favorite GBA game is the "Puzzle League & Dr. Mario" one.  Never played the Dr. Mario half of it.


----------



## Coltonamore (Mar 4, 2013)

Mother 3. Its a very good game.


----------



## Plstic (Mar 10, 2013)

Kirby Magical Mirror, Mother 3, Mother 1+2, Pokemon Emerald, Drill Dozer, Wario Ware Twisted, Harvest Moon Friends of Mineral Town


----------



## jumpman1229 (Mar 10, 2013)

The ones I played more than any other were:

1) All the Pokemon games: Ruby, Sapphire, LeafGreen, FireRed, Emerald
2) Kirby Nightmare in Dreamland
3) Kirby and the Amazing Mirror
4) Super Mario World
5) Metroid Fusion
6) Namco Museum


----------



## Rayder (Mar 10, 2013)

Trying to choose a single favorite GBA game is pretty tough.  There are just too many great GBA games........I can't single-out any one and call it my favorite.

The action platformer games rocked. A fair amount of shmups (retail and homebrew/emu) were loads of fun. Plenty of fighting games, etc.
I'm sure you get my point.  Too many games/genre's to narrow down to one title. At best, I'd have to create a list of my top 3, per genre.


----------



## Cactuar (Mar 13, 2013)

I haven't played too many yet, but Metroid Fusion was one of the better ones I used to own. Final Fantasy Tactics was another. I'm looking forward to playing Mother 3 though. I pre-ordered Earthbound back in the day and I played it so much during it's first 2 or 3 years. I miss those memories. I'm getting my EZ-Flash IV in a day or two so I'm going to load up on some of your guys favorites to try.


----------



## kk360 (Mar 19, 2013)

I'd say the megaman battle network series. 

It's a funny story how I got into them in the first place. I was probably around 12, I had recently acquired megaman 64 and it was one of my favorite games. I played it to death, looking through every nook and cranny trying to find everything. So the holidays came along and I wanted a new gba game, saw mmbn2 behind the glass at the local walmart. I knew straight away that's what I wanted. 

Christmas came, I was stoked to open up my gifts including mmbn2. I was really impressed by it because at the time I didn't really own many games and the gba was my first handheld. I played it for a bit, quickly realizing that the only thing megaman 64 and megaman bbn share are the title. I thought the game was hard, go into the first boss level and never made it through. I didn't pick up the game for a while after that.

A few months later, I popped the game into my gba slot and started playing for a bit, I made it to the first boss and beat him. Then, a plot point dropped, and I played the game like hell all day and I remember making my way up to shadowman. I started getting better at the game and though frustrating the puzzles kept me entertained. 

From that point on, I never looked back, I own them all 1 to 6. The story, the gameplay, the characters, it's just a really good series, I even love the shittier installments like 4 and 5. 

Oh and of course, my favorite in the series will forever be battle network 2. 

Jack in megaman, power up!


----------



## TheJeweler (Mar 19, 2013)

I enjoyed Hajime no Ippo the Fighting I found pretty fun theres also Wade Hixton's Counter Punch and I also enjoyed Circle of the moon as well as Yu Yu Hakusho Tournament Tactics


----------



## Cactuar (Mar 31, 2013)

Oh man I loaded up my EZF4 thanks to all the great recommendations. Time to pull an all nighter with my SP!


----------



## Chary (Mar 31, 2013)

Erm...This is a tough question. I have a handful of games I absolutely love on the GBA, like Sonic Advance, Pokemon Ruby, Pokemon Red Rescue Team, DBZ Buus Fury, and oh gosh, just everything on that console. <3


----------



## The Milkman (Mar 31, 2013)

Super Mario World was my favorite, but since its a remake, Ill say a tie between SuperStar Saga and Gunstar Heroes. Gunstar was really underrated if you ask me, that game has to be one of the most advanced shoot'em ups ive ever played. Advance Wars 2 and Minish Cap come in a sharp 3rd and 4th.


----------



## Flood (Apr 5, 2013)

Probably the Megaman Battle Network Series. Was at best buy looking for a cheap game and saw MMBN3 for $10. Got my sister and neighbors hooked on it. I loved the characters and the story managed to stay fresh. This was my generations megaman. I'm not to fond of the others but this one has a special place in my heart. 
It was also the game that got me interested in computers.


----------



## DS1 (Apr 5, 2013)

I have way too many, any time I think of one I'll remember a bunch of others. GBA's library is insane, it holds some of the most innovative titles I've ever seen. There is an arena soccer game featuring just the enemies from the Shiren series, WTF. There is an Initial D RPG, WTF. To this day there hasn't been a Harvest Moon better than FOMT. If I had to pick, I'd say FOMT or Kawa no Nushi Tsuri 5 are my favs.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Apr 12, 2013)

I'm pretty sure I've answered here before, but I don't remember my answer. But either way, my answer has changed as my new favorite all-time GBA game is one I've never really played before a week ago. And that would be Kirby & the Amazing Mirror. Seriously, this game is insane. Not only is it my new favorite GBA game, but it's my new all-time favorite Kirby game. And that's saying something.

The game is like Metroid, but with Kirby (and no permanent weapon upgrades), which is awesome. I can only imagine just how fun this game is in multiplayer mode. My girlfriend's copy is still in the mail, and I can't wait to do 2 player with her when it comes in.

Also, the game looks absolutely gorgeous on the Game Boy Player. I thought it would look terrible upscaled on the TV like that, but it honestly looks just as well at home on the big screen as Kirby Super Star did on the SNES.


----------



## raystriker (Apr 15, 2013)

Definitely the Megaman Battle Network and Pokemon Series


----------



## earlynovfan (Apr 15, 2013)

Alright, now that people are saying the Battle Network series is fantastic, I'm gonna have to try them out.
Any suggestions as to which one I should start with?


----------



## Escape (Apr 16, 2013)

^Start with 2. It's definitely the best place to start from seeing as 1 was pretty bad and it could leave a bad impression.
After that play 3 and then 6. There are many people who didn't like 4 (and to a lesser extent - 5), so you might want to skip those, though I do have to say that I enjoyed 5 very much. However, 5's story is connected to 4, so it's suggested you play that firsrt.

As for the topic:
I'm a huge Megaman fan in general, and a huge fan of the EXE series.
3 and 6 are my favourite games of all time (not only GBA). I keep replaying these 2 every couple years or so.


----------



## earlynovfan (Apr 17, 2013)

Escape said:


> ^Start with 2. It's definitely the best place to start from seeing as 1 was pretty bad and it could leave a bad impression.
> After that play 3 and then 6. There are many people who didn't like 4 (and to a lesser extent - 5), so you might want to skip those, though I do have to say that I enjoyed 5 very much. However, 5's story is connected to 4, so it's suggested you play that firsrt.
> 
> As for the topic:
> ...


Thanks alot, I got a rom for the first one to try it out, but I'll try 2 insted!


----------



## Flood (Apr 30, 2013)

So much Battle Network love in here


----------



## ShadowFyre (Apr 30, 2013)

Final Fantasy Tactics Advance. Just such a great game.


----------



## OnlyTheBrave (May 20, 2013)

Wario Land 4 ♥
First game I played on my GBA


----------



## MaartenMx (May 31, 2013)

Pokemon emerald


----------



## dragonblood9999 (May 31, 2013)

the megaman battle network series and megaman zero series. i have all of them, have 100%ed all of them and replay them all the time

I also loved Metroid Fusion


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (May 31, 2013)

Yepi69 said:


> Gotta love the GBA library right?
> 
> Anyways, what is your favorite all time GBA game?
> 
> Mine's Mother 3, whats yours ?


 
hard to call but probs Doom, It was the first solid (in my opinion) port of Doom to a handheld... Doom 2 on the other hand is BLEH


----------



## regnad (Jun 7, 2013)

Hard to choose just one. GBA is such a great system.

I'll have to list a few, because I can't limit it to one.

Wario Ware Twisted (Pyoro R alone is worth the price of admission)
LoZ Minish Cap
FFTA
Tactics Ogre
Advance Wars 2
Golden Sun/Lost Age
Wario Land 4


----------



## ii-c-going (Jun 12, 2013)

Ahhh... So many good games...

My all-time-favorite would be pokemon pinball ruby/sapphire! That one realy is the sole reason why i bought a SP!
Missed a whole lot of sleep over that one...


----------



## Ethevion (Jun 13, 2013)

Mega Man Zero Series
Golden Sun
Mega Man and Bass
FFTA
Zelda Minish Cap
Gen 3 Pokemon

Tough one, but it's between these bad boys.


----------



## zerofalcon (Jun 13, 2013)

Mother 3


----------



## Enchilada (Jul 3, 2013)

Since A Link to The Past for the GBA is just a port of the SNES one, I'll go with Pokemon FireRed. (dat nostalgia.)


----------



## Yepi69 (Jul 10, 2013)

Escape said:


> ^Start with 2. It's definitely the best place to start from seeing as 1 was pretty bad and it could leave a bad impression.
> After that play 3 and then 6. There are many people who didn't like 4 (and to a lesser extent - 5), so you might want to skip those, though I do have to say that I enjoyed 5 very much. However, 5's story is connected to 4, so it's suggested you play that firsrt.
> 
> As for the topic:
> ...


 
D: Megaman Battle Network 1 is pretty good and I've been playing it for quite some time, its very entertaining although the random battles are pretty much annoying and time consuming.


----------



## bobmcjr (Jul 10, 2013)

Yepi69 said:


> Gotta love the GBA library right?
> 
> Anyways, what is your favorite all time GBA game?
> 
> Mine's Mother 3, whats yours ?


My favorite gba game is also Mother 3, and I actually shelled out 90 bucks to get the cart (box n manuals included)


----------



## Redhorse (Jul 10, 2013)

My top 7 are
I still choose these above any others on any console or handheld to date..

Mother 3,
Advance Wars ( & AW Black Hole)
Fire Emblem & Fire Emblem Sacred Stone
Golden Sun 1 & 2
and I have original games and guides for each (except mother & Adv. Wars. 1 of course..)
I play them all on my GB Micro. Nothing like a full out war on a map the size of a postage stamp. The game shark I SOMETIMES use is bigger than the GB Micro its on.
BTW I'm glad N is bringing Mother over to the US BUT I would be lying if I didn't also say I feel putting it on the Wii U VC only is a bit short sighted and under-utilizing its capabilities. Why not on the 3ds also, which has many more units already sold.


----------



## Django999 (Jul 10, 2013)

Boktai 1/2/3 and Steel Empire. 
Seriously, no love for these games? They are so unique and awesome.
I totally digg FF tactics advance too.


----------



## Yepi69 (Jul 10, 2013)

bobmcjr said:


> My favorite gba game is also Mother 3, and I actually shelled out 90 bucks to get the cart (box n manuals included)


 
I wish to shell out 90$ for that game, anyways I just played the english fan translation, however if the game would ever to be released officially, I would damn well shell out more than 100$ for that game.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jul 14, 2013)

My favorites games!

Pokemon Series
Mother 3
Final Fantasy Series
Lufia The Ruins of Lore
Golden Sun & Golden Sun The Lost Age


----------



## pasc (Jul 16, 2013)

EXE (especially the fourth one *puts up flame shield*).

Payback

well, all those neat FPS's, they are still a blast and have what FPS's on other consoles lack: fun.

The GBA has too many awesome titles to list.
For one I'm currently playing the Zero series for example and absolutely love it.


----------



## plasturion (Jul 19, 2013)

Sonic Advance 2
Advance Wars (both)
Puyo Pop Fever 
Drill Dozer 
Mermaid Melody - Pichi Pichi Pitch


----------



## Nusdogg (Jul 22, 2013)

Super Mario World Advance II, Donkey Country, and all Pokemon games!


----------



## tozevleal (Jan 12, 2015)

My favorites are:
Metroid fusion
Mario & luigi series
Pokemon


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 12, 2015)

Sonic advance + pinball
Mother 3
Emera
Kh chain of memories
Kirby return to dreamland


----------



## tozevleal (Jan 12, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Sonic advance + pinball
> Mother 3
> Emera
> Kh chain of memories
> Kirby return to dreamland


And pokemon??? Now your nickname doesn't make sense!


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 12, 2015)

tozevleal said:


> And pokemon??? Now your nickname doesn't make sense!


 
I had a typo emera was meant to be emerald the Pokemon game


----------



## GreatCrippler (Jan 12, 2015)

I am all about strategy RPGs. So, Tactics Ogre for me.


----------



## Smash Br0 (Jan 12, 2015)

Fire Emblem (7: Blazing Sword)


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Jan 12, 2015)

*Mega Man Battle Network 3: Blue Version*


----------



## Flame (Jan 13, 2015)

Pokemon series
The Legend of Zelda: The Minish Cap
Castlevania games
Drill Dozer
Metroid games



they is more, but these are like crack to me.


posting cause this is threads one year anniversary.


----------



## Drud1995 (Jan 26, 2015)

Mother 3, Mario and Luigi Superstar Saga, Zelda Minish Cap, and the Pokemon Games!


----------



## NAND0 (Jan 26, 2015)

Zelda minish cap and Metroid Fusion


----------



## flakk (Jan 30, 2015)

Castlevania: Aria of Sorrow


----------



## Arras (Jan 30, 2015)

Metroid Fusion
Medabots: Rokusho Version (it's a little bit like Pokemon but much harder and with robots, would recommend)
Megaman Battle Network 6
Megaman Zero series
Minish Cap


----------



## Sakitoshi (Jan 30, 2015)

My top 3 are:
1- Metroid Fusion
2- Mario & Luigi Superstar Saga
3- Golden Sun series

Metroid Fusion was the game that made me buy a GBA in the first place and was the very first Metroid game I played, so it's special to me.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jan 30, 2015)

if there is one game i have played a plenty its - winning eleven advance
i loved it even more after applying the patch

2nd best (bcz probably we have fewer sports fans here) is HM: FoMT & Mother 3 (thank you translators again)


----------



## tozevleal (Feb 2, 2015)

Sakitoshi said:


> My top 3 are:
> 1- Metroid Fusion
> 2- Mario & Luigi Superstar Saga
> 3- Golden Sun series
> ...


The metroid fusion looks like super metroid!


----------



## Digital.One.Entity (Feb 2, 2015)

Advance Wars1 & 2
Drill Dozer
Metroid Fusion 
Metroid Zero Mission
Zelda Minish Cap
Tactics Ogre
Ninja Five -O
Mario & Luigi Superstar Saga
Pocky Rocky & Becky


----------



## LittleFlame (Feb 2, 2015)

Every Megaman Battle network game
and Fire emblem Sacred stones


----------



## keven3477 (Feb 2, 2015)

LittleFlame said:


> Every Megaman Battle network game
> and Fire emblem Sacred stones


same here, I loved every battle network game but I haven't played sacred stones because im currently on binding blade


----------



## LittleFlame (Feb 2, 2015)

keven3477 said:


> same here, I loved every battle network game but I haven't played sacred stones because im currently on binding blade


 
's a good game try it


----------



## keven3477 (Feb 2, 2015)

LittleFlame said:


> 's a good game try it


i will once i finish binding blade wich came before


----------



## Altr0n (Feb 6, 2015)

FF 1&2 Dawn of Souls, no questions!
Pokemon Emerald is a close second


----------



## xy1154 (Feb 21, 2015)

Harvest Moon: Friends Of the Mineral Town. Played it a lot when I was a kid.


----------



## SLiV3R (Feb 25, 2015)

Metroid fusion
Both Zelda games
Yoshis Island
Sword of Mana
Mario kart
F-zero games
etc. Etc. 
The gba had a much better game library than the DS.  
But The DS had much better hb


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 10, 2015)

Kirby and the Amazing Mirror, Pokémon Emerald, Metroid Zero Mission, Mega Man Zero 3, Mega Man Battle Network 6 and Medabots.


----------



## TecXero (Mar 10, 2015)

It would have to be a toss between Metroid: Zero Mission and The Legend of Zelda: The Minish Cap.

Metroid: Zero Mission brought a much needed update to a great, but poorly aged, classic.

 The Legend of Zelda: The Minish Cap was just flat out solid. It took the best of the top down LoZs and gave it a lightheart, quirky, and fun story. It was the last of its kind for quite a while until ALBW.


----------



## alphaomegacode (Mar 13, 2015)

Metroid Fusion and Zero Mission

Of course all of the Final Fantasy and Zelda ports were fantastic on a hand held.  Dragon Warrior 1 and 2?  I think that was on there as well.

But man, all I can remember is my battery lasting forever between charges.  What a system!


----------



## earlynovfan (Mar 13, 2015)

alphaomegacode said:


> Of course all of the Final Fantasy and Zelda ports were fantastic on a hand held. Dragon Warrior 1 and 2? I think that was on there as well.
> 
> But man, all I can remember is my battery lasting forever between charges. What a system!


 
I believe Dragon Warrior 1&2 were only ported to the GBC. (at least in america, there could be JAP version I'm unaware of.)


----------



## Benhur (Mar 13, 2015)

Metroid fusion was my first GBA game and give me a very good first impression of the console. 
A different/interesting game I've played was Sabrewulf.


----------



## alphaomegacode (Mar 14, 2015)

You are correct!  Just found my GBC of Dragon Warrior 1 and 2.


----------



## Vetus (Mar 27, 2015)

Drill Dozer is my favourite GBA game. It's also my favourite game from GameFreak.


----------

